# Just Getting Back In To It, My Old Bike Pics.



## skibo (Sep 3, 2016)

I just joined this group last night and am looking to meet new people in which share the same interests in old vintage bikes as I do. I have been removed from working on my old bikes for quite a few years, to build my Hot Rod, with that finished and gone my bikes are still are in a nice insulated storage garage awaiting a rebirth. I have three Schwinns and a Hawthorn and a Murray, I have in the past completely restored several Schwinn Sting Rays and sold them, they were my favorite bike to restore. I guess it's the color choices and gobs of chrome. I have some pictures of the bikes I have left 


 

 

 

 

 

 .


----------



## Barto (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh Great, last year I started building  a 31 Ford Roadster.....I still have three more bikes to build!!!!!  Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Bart


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 5, 2016)

I dig the white schwinn


----------



## catfish (Sep 5, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE.


----------



## mike j (Sep 5, 2016)

Usually pays to hold on to a few. Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 6, 2016)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes, you have some good stock to work with there. Welcome.


----------



## Boris (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome Skibo-
Glad you decided to join the ranks. Hope to meet you at Iron Ranch
Dave in Portland


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 21, 2016)

Welcome to the cabe,You have some nice bikes to work with.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2016)

Welcome here! let's see pics of the rod too...


----------

